# my new channel wide open mud/skeg



## blackie205 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LIKE


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Cool video; that thing has tons of power!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

I dont think i have ever riden in a power line that dident have mud( or seen one on youtube)


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

:rockn: Very Awesome! Makes me wanna go get mine dirty


----------

